# High Altitude fighter escort



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A few pics of my He 100H-1a, the model is 1/72 scale and kit bashed from the Revell Ta 152 and Lindberg He 100 kits.

I chose to paint and mark my model as the machine flown by Walter Ungar while he was posted to JG 8 in 1944.

















































BTW, this is a ''what-if'', no such airplane was actually built.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Innnnnteresting!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Neat! Nice weathering job.

I'm not exactly a maven when it comes to World War II aircraft. What are the differences between your phantom He 100H-1 and the production He 100, aside from the T-tail and extra air intake (which appears to be on the left side only -- would that be for a supercharger?)?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Not only a great looking model, but the presentation is outstanding!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Neat! Nice weathering job.
> 
> I'm not exactly a maven when it comes to World War II aircraft. What are the differences between your phantom He 100H-1 and the production He 100, aside from the T-tail and extra air intake (which appears to be on the left side only -- would that be for a supercharger?)?


He also put the extended long-span wings on it from a Focke-Wulf Ta-152H. Heinkels had a much prettier eliptical wing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Here is another pic...










Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Awesome.. as always!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build but fantastic pix. Love the B&W's. Looks like something you'd see in an old history book. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Part Pit Mike and rr!

Here is another pic of the He 100H-1a...









Below is a sneek pic of one of several Fw 190s I am building...
























This model should be finished by this winter.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You've done it again, AgentSmith; your Heinkel looks great (as always)! Nice touch with the mascott, BTW.
I look forward to your Jagdgeschwader of FW's in the coming months.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Seaview!

I just bought my first Iwata airbrush and will be painting my Fw 109s with it, I am looking forward to using it.

Agentsmith


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice "What-if" presentation. I currently have enough pieces/parts of various models to pique my interest in trying that myself.

to(m)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks machine shop to,

What-ifs are a lot of fun to desgn and make, its nice to have something on your shelf that you know nobody else has!

Agentsmith


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

The first B&W photo of the hangar is particularly convincing.....

Gene


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Fantastic work and stunning photography.alexander


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Gene and Alexander!

Agentsmith


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Jason,

I just got an Iwata airbrush last Friday, painting my models should be a little easier from now on. The past 20 years I have been using a Badger 150 with mixed results, now with the Iwata airbrush my fine detail painting should improve.

Agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Gorgeous....well done sir!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I thought the first photo was a reference image of the real thing until I read your post!!
Really, that is truly amazing, Agentsmith!!! Astonishing work!


----------

